# Looking for a place to stay this summer



## Kaufmann (May 19, 2013)

Hi I'm from Switzerland (33) and I would like to move to Portugal for this summer together with my wife.
The place can be a villa, a bungalow, an apparment anywhere in Portugal. I'll provide a short list of what I want, so you dont waste your time unneccesarily.

These are the mandatory qualitities i'm looking for:
1. rental beginning in june or july ending in september/octobre (or as long the sea water is warm enough to go swimming) - it's somewhat negotionable (the beginning aswell)
2. 1 Bedroom with 1 big bed is enough (it's ok if there is another bedroom, it's just that I don't care - so it would be only a minor plus)
3. the rent should be between 300 to 750 CHF, that's about 250 to 600 euros with no large additional costs.
4. it should be a quiet place. No permanent street noise or any other permanent noises (nomore than 60db). This is very important to me. 
5. the place should either have internet access by itself or should be in an area covered by an internet mobile provider with a connection fast enough to make stable calls over IP (i need this for business, so that's important aswell). An alternative would be a nice place not too far, which has solid internet access and where I could hang out all day long, if I have to work on some days (10-12days per month, mo - fr, from 8am to 17pm)
6. it should be close enough to the beach, so I can reach it by foot in no more than 30min walk.
7. it must be a clean place; i intend to leave it this way (f.e. no cockroaches, not meaning to be offensive - just saying) and the area has to be okay aswell

optional stuff I'm looking for
1. the closer to the sea, the better
2. airport reachable by bus or train - or if it's reasonably close by taxi. Me and/or my wife have to fly within in Europe from time to time. And the possibility to reach the airport by bus or train, would make us more flexible (please include what options there are in your offer)
3. A pool would be plus, but only if it's clean (else I don't care)
4. a nice veranda and/or garden would be nice... (that's rather important)
5. please point me to a video or pictures, so I can have a look at the object.
6. I would prefer a lonely neighbourhood. So a bungalow or villa would be better than an apartment - but this really depends on the overall picture.
7. a supermarket reachable by foot would be a plus.
8. a nice town with a nice harbor and restaurants would be a major plus.

PM me. I will watch my PM's for the next 2 weeks. Please only PM me if you have a usefull tip or have an object that meets all criteria of the mandatory list. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Strange it seems you dont know where to live. I see this is advertised on other countrys forums. You need to decide where you want to live before asking for accomodation.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

and 200-600 per month? near the sea in high season very unlikely


----------



## Kaufmann (May 19, 2013)

Micksantacruz said:


> Strange it seems you dont know where to live. I see this is advertised on other countrys forums. You need to decide where you want to live before asking for accomodation.


Somewhere mediteranian, that's it. For instance I dont see why i need to discriminate Protugal vs Spain. They are both nice and I have no idea why I would choose one over the other when there are no offers yet.
Salt water, sun and tapas - what more would I want?


----------



## Kaufmann (May 19, 2013)

canoeman said:


> and 200-600 per month? near the sea in high season very unlikely


Yes you are right. Ive seen offers for short term that range between 350 and 750 tho. So there are some options. But I want to rent for 4 to 5 months, and I havent found a place to do this so far.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You won't or are very unlikely to find a rental for 4-5 months at the height of season, this is when owners can rent their properties at rates that cover them being empty for the majority of year, if you took your coast criteria out and looked inland you *might* stand a bit more chance but for any success should also look in the less touristy areas, you might not believe it but inland is extremely popular with lots of Europeans who do stream into Portugal and not just the coast


----------

